# "The Ranger"



## CHEE (Dec 20, 2011)

My next project, just need a couple more things to get started.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice...I have always really liked that handlebar style.
Chris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very cool, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## s1b (Dec 21, 2011)

Great looking bike, I will be following its progress


----------



## videoranger (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice project, should be fun. Those are cool handle bars. The fender braces on that bike sure seem to be attached in rather odd places. You are also starting to look rather thin going by your avatar and maybe you should eat more Christmas cookies.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 6, 2012)

videoranger said:


> Nice project, should be fun. Those are cool handle bars. The fender braces on that bike sure seem to be attached in rather odd places. You are also starting to look rather thin going by your avatar and maybe you should eat more Christmas cookies.




she is a nice one!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats a interesting looking set up on the brake arm.Going to make a cool looking rider.


----------



## Backpedaler (Jan 6, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Thats a interesting looking set up on the brake arm.Going to make a cool looking rider.




New Departure model "A" hub,  correct?


----------



## CHEE (Jan 20, 2012)

Picked up some goods......had to buy another Ranger for the crank, sprocket & pedals, sold it and broke even.
found a kickstand at the local LB SwapMeet. Still on the hunt for a seat...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2012)

L@@king good!...great pedals!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have an Aristocrat seat and Mead pump.......

Not cheap though.....


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## CHEE (Jan 23, 2012)

looking to sell them?




Larmo63 said:


> I have an Aristocrat seat and Mead pump.......
> 
> Not cheap though.....


----------

